

Show HN: theca – a simple CLI note taking tool in Rust - bracewel
https://www.bracewel.net/introducing-theca/

======
eLobato
Actually this is a godsend for me. I've been meaning to experiment with Rust,
and I keep a ~/NOTES directory with these kind of notes. Hopefully I'll
contribute something soon!

------
Ianvdl
This looks like a useful tool, but at the moment I consider vimwiki to be
better suited for my needs, even if it does not support encryption like theca.

------
brainary
Seems the URL is down. Looks to be this one though;
[https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/theca](https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/theca)

